# AliExpress



## Chizilla (Mar 17, 2021)

Damn 
I can't believe the prices they are offering, looking at the prices thought was i on crack? is this true? I don't think so.


----------



## darthdeus (Mar 17, 2021)

Do they sell VSTs on Ali?


----------



## Chizilla (Mar 17, 2021)

darthdeus said:


> Do they sell VSTs on Ali?


Check this out, I haven't ordered at all, I was shocked to see the prices 




__





native instruments - Buy native instruments with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality native instruments with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## darthdeus (Mar 17, 2021)

Wow this is ... I don't even know what to say. Anyone have any idea how these work? I know Windows 10 licenses go for a few $$$ on ebay as they're often re-sold from bulk licenses from failed companies or something, but some of these prices are pretty insane.


----------



## darkogav (Mar 17, 2021)

you can get a real mini kalimba for $4 too. 









0.46US $ 31% OFF|Newest Mini Kalimba 8 Keys Thumb Piano Great Sound Finger Keyboard Musical Instrument Wooden/acrylic - Piano - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 17, 2021)

darthdeus said:


> Wow this is ... I don't even know what to say. Anyone have any idea how these work?


I'm guessing you pay the money and you get an illegally-distributed, cracked, incomplete, broken, un-upgradable, un-registerable, antiquated copy of the software on which some older virtual instruments may or may not work. It comes with no guarantees, no warranty, no technical support, and absolutely no love from anyone on VI-Control.


----------



## bill5 (Mar 17, 2021)

Yeah looks like they're following the ebay "business model." Anything goes. 

So what if they have ads for Kontakt for (at least) three different prices, all crazy cheap? Legit I'm sure. 

Do you feel lucky?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 17, 2021)

I've bought a few parts from there (not software) and many times you don't get what's pictured (have I ever gotten what was pictured?). The sellers also rarely respond to messages.

I recently ordered a couple of measurement mics from there. Basically the Behringer one but unbranded. Contacted the seller because description said free express shipping but those options weren't free. He said no free express shipping. I order and a week later he tells me to ask for a refund because he doesn't have the item. I find another seller. Exact same description but again no free express shipping. Once again I get a refund because he doesn't have it. Onto a third seller. This time a much higher price but exact same item description. I bought 2 for the price that I previously paid for 3. He says there will be a few weeks delay for him to get the item. I finally receive the mics a few months later. They're the Behringer mics. Not unbranded ones (which I would've preferred). Now when I go on there to try to by more measurement mics, there are no longer any listings...


----------



## bill5 (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh cmon. Just look at the web site. It LOOKS legit. And anything on the internet is true!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Chizilla said:


> Check this out, I haven't ordered at all, I was shocked to see the prices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... For the record, these are not legitimate, nor are they guaranteed to work. I'd recommend against anybody paying for these.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 18, 2021)

I've had issues with AliExpress in the past. Rest assured if you get scammed, AliExpress with do absolutely nothing to help you. They will butter you up and reassure you that they will fix things but never will.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Mar 18, 2021)

Haha, I found my sample library there. Someone is selling the cracked version of my Cabal 8, lol. Of course, it's illegal. I can still understand when someone buys Windows licenses. But who the hell would buy cracked software downloaded from torrents?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 18, 2021)

AliExpress is for knockoffs and parts. If you expect anything else you're on the wrong website.

Thus, this cannot be original software.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Mar 18, 2021)

Just in case it is not clear to anyone: Very much illegal. We do not sell our collections anywhere outside of our website (and some with NI), so any other place by definition is piracy.


----------

